# Robert Ernst medium



## fibre (Dec 19, 2017)

Unfortunately my flasking service will stop sowing Paphs. So I have to start my own sowing for my Paph seeds. I've heard that the Robert Ernst medium should work very well for Paphiopedilum. 
Does anyone know the formula?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 19, 2017)

fibre said:


> Unfortunately my flasking service will stop sowing Paphs. So I have to start my own sowing for my Paph seeds. I've heard that the Robert Ernst medium should work very well for Paphiopedilum.
> Does anyone know the formula?


 Look here:
RE Medium formula


----------



## fibre (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow, that's fast. Thank you Lance!


----------



## myxodex (Dec 23, 2017)

Interesting and thanks, I hadn't come across this one.

Interesting that the pH is 5.0-5.4, and that fructose is chosen as the sugar instead of sucrose.
Sugars can form phytotoxic products during autoclaving, usually this is only at a very low level and can be ignored, but as fructose does this a lot more than other sugars, some prefer to filter sterilise the fructose then add it after autoclaving. Not entirely sure that it's worth the hassle and expense.

Xaxier Garreau de Loubresse, aka Roth, has written a chapter on paph propagation that includes a few of his own of recipes. I don't have the link but I have the pdf and can email it to you if you're interested (PM me).

Just in case you haven't already discovered this site, there is an online vendor of plant propagation stuff that could be useful; https://dephyte.com


----------



## fibre (Dec 27, 2017)

myxodex said:


> Interesting and thanks, I hadn't come across this one.
> 
> Interesting that the pH is 5.0-5.4, and that fructose is chosen as the sugar instead of sucrose.
> Sugars can form phytotoxic products during autoclaving, usually this is only at a very low level and can be ignored, but as fructose does this a lot more than other sugars, some prefer to filter sterilise the fructose then add it after autoclaving. Not entirely sure that it's worth the hassle and expense.
> ...



Thank you for the information about the fructose and the paper from Xavier! Now I found the pdf on my computer where I stored it years ago. A very helpful paper. It is interesting that the success of his method is mainly caused by frequent replating. This is a time consuming way that I like to avoid. 

And thank you for the link! In fact I didn't have discovered this site yet. It is very useful to know a source to get the proper chemicals in small amounts.


----------

